# LOTM - December 2021 (bf7)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for December 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

December 2021 Nominations:

1) gregonfire - Lawn Journal









2) bf7 - Lawn Journal









3) JerseyGreens - Lawn Journal


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @gregonfire

 Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @bf7 - Lawn Journal


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

@Ware thanks for the nom! 👍


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I nominate @JerseyGreens its time for the sophmore stripes to take it home. Not sure i linked it all correctly. Let go NJ!!!!!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25941


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@Jay20nj - thanks for the nomination man!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @bf7 !


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone! :banana:

Winning LOTM seemed like a pipe dream a year ago. I would be remiss if I didn't credit my progress to the gurus on TLF and the lawn YouTubers.

Awesome work @JerseyGreens and @gregonfire - these guys are absolutely killing it!

The votes are much appreciated. This will make the off-season a little more palatable (along with many seasonal beverages of course). Cheers!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

@bf7, never a doubt! In all seriousness, these are 3 of the dozen or so journals that I am subscribed to. All 3 are truly great looking lawns and are accompanied by journals that are worthy of a follow.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

jskierko said:


> @bf7, never a doubt! In all seriousness, these are 3 of the dozen or so journals that I am subscribed to. All 3 are truly great looking lawns and are accompanied by journals that are worthy of a follow.


:lol: fortune teller of the month!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

@Redtenchu thanks for the nomination! I haven't logged in for a while so I'm just now seeing this.

@bf7 congrats man, well deserved!

Honestly surprised I even got 4 votes.. @bf7 and @JerseyGreens absolutely put my lawn to shame, I'll be coming for you soon though :twisted: . Well done guys!


----------

